# Fruit of the naturalist faith



## panta dokimazete (Apr 7, 2008)

> Given their genes and the "trauma" of the couple's separation, Bernsdorff wrote, "it is in the best interest of society and *follows natural law *that the aberrations, Jennifer, the progeny, and myself included, be eliminated." He also targets Andrea Pisanello, writing that she is "an unethical and salacious human being" and should also be killed.



more on Christian Skepticism


----------

